

Grunt vs Gulp – Beyond the Numbers - jaysoo
http://jaysoo.ca/2014/01/27/gruntjs-vs-gulpjs/

======
akbar501
What was the performance difference (in ms)?

I double-checked the article and did not see the actual performance numbers.

~~~
jaysoo
Updated the post with timing numbers.

I want to note that the numbers can be deceiving though because they use
different mechanisms to record elapsed time.

When I ran the same task though Unix `time` I got numbers that were much
closer, although still in Gulp's favour.

